# Lootas! whats the deal?



## lordbadger (Nov 18, 2009)

Evening people.

after reading some of the ork lists, with responses, i have noticed that Ork lootas seem to be rather popular. i dont see the appeal. i have had nothing but dissapointment when using them. they can only be taken in smallish units so run away very easily, there unpredictable nature of rate of fire prevents effective target selection and they cannot take character upgrades that benefits the unit.

Saying this however if taken in a shooty Battlewagon they do become more survivable.

Now this may just be me, but if any one has any thoughts please let me know


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

As soon as you find a unit in the Ork codex with better long ranged anti-tank capacity and survivability, you let me know.

Personally, my lootas almost always perform to my satisfaction. As long as there are MCs or AV 12 or lower vehicles or other long-ranged targets of opportunity, they support an Ork horde army really well. They're not as necessary in a mechanized list since that army type can strike earlier.

They don't necessarily kill an amount of points equal to theirs, but they provide a much-needed service by killing transports, daemon princes, etc., that let the rest of the army perform better, and they do it on turn 1 from across the board, something that can't be said for any other Ork anti-tank except a kannon battery, which is even more vulnerable (and 36" is nowhere near as nice as 48".) 15 lootas in cover is fairly hard to budge with a horde breathing down your neck, mine almost never die or are even shot at.

Your other ranged options are kannon batteries (aforementioned), tankbustas (have to get much closer, can't just hang out in cover, have a rule that makes them retarded, don't kill AV 12 or less as well), rokkits in boyz mobs (bad idea, you want your shootas shooting at infantry and your sluggas running), or deffkoptas (vulnerable to assault, have to get comparatively close and thus take time and get closer to standard weaponry that kills them well.)


----------



## lordbadger (Nov 18, 2009)

i absolutly agree about the kannons and tankbustas. if i didnt have the forge world models for 2 batteries of kannon, i wouldnt use them, and tankbustas have never appealed, mainly due to the 'retarded' rule that makes them pointless.

i think the major problem is that i run with two or three battlewagons supported by shoota boyz, dreadz and killa kanz.


what size unit would you recommend?

regards

the lord of badgers


----------



## silentbob (Jan 7, 2010)

lordbadger said:


> i absolutly agree about the kannons and tankbustas. if i didnt have the forge world models for 2 batteries of kannon, i wouldnt use them, and tankbustas have never appealed, mainly due to the 'retarded' rule that makes them pointless.
> 
> i think the major problem is that i run with two or three battlewagons supported by shoota boyz, dreadz and killa kanz.
> 
> ...



imo deffcopas work if you take 4-5 and out flank with thim with t/l rokkets your hiting side or rear arm of tanks i do this as a mek player. and i run alot of killakans with rokkets the bs3 is sweet. i never do it in less im playing mek eldear but a grat way to use tankbustas is to put thim in a looted wagon with just r/pain and a wep just max out the mob.


----------



## wargamereric (Jan 20, 2010)

Try at least two units of 15 and see what happens  Stick em in some cover and blast away. Your boyz will be happy with the amount of targets your lootas gave them


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

My Lootas have almost always earned their points back. Put them on cover, and let them fire at whatever is armor 12 or less, or, use them in what I like to call "operation meat shield" and put them behind a squad of shoota boyz big enough to provide them a meat shield against them getting shot to pieces.

Although, points are probably better spent on something else in large scale games in my opinion...


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Culler said:


> As soon as you find a unit in the Ork codex with better long ranged anti-tank capacity and survivability, you let me know.


Mek with Shokk Attack Gun?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

pathwinder14 said:


> Mek with Shokk Attack Gun?


He's got a single shot, which is an average strength 7 shot (same as loota's), which has the same chance as hitting as a loota (though it's a blast, you have to remember that if it scatters off a vehicle, you only get half the strength of the shot, which is usually useless against vehicles).

Loota's usually get more shots and you can get 6 of them for the same price as a mek w/SAG. All those extra shots makes them far more reliable against transports and lighter vehicles . Save your SAG for taking out TEQ infantry, rather than using it against vehicles. Sure, lootas are mostly useless against AV14, but then again, so is the SAG most of the time.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

maddermax said:


> Sure, lootas are mostly useless against AV14


Nope. They're ENTIRELY useless! :biggrin:

But that's what your S10 Warboss with 5 Klaw attacks is doing, right?


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

lordbadger said:


> what size unit would you recommend?


Always units of 15 where possible. For a mechanized army, I'd say they probably don't belong under 1500 points, are a maybe up to 2000, and a single unit is recommended but not necessary at 2500 (in a battlewagon.) For a horde army they're pretty much required at 1000 or above, 2 units once you approach or exceed 2000.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Nope. They're ENTIRELY useless! :biggrin:
> 
> But that's what your S10 Warboss with 5 Klaw attacks is doing, right?


Indeed. The "mostly" was because they can have Meks with Megablastas, which can just occasionally scratch the paint of a Landraider  Warbosses have a far better time of it though with their oversized can opener.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Ghazgulthrakka is a beast!


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I like Lootas. I take 15 for 2,000pts. Anything more than 2,000pts I'd take two squads. Orks use to have a single tactic run everything forward, which made it very difficult against Tyranids or in situations where the enemy has blown up everything and the scattered remains that was your army can't contest or claim objectives. Lootas as well as Shoota boyz have given a new tactic to the Ork army. I'm trying an Ork army where a squad of lootas, a squad of shootas, a Big Mek with a SAG, and a unit of either killer kans OR a deff dread hang back on my objective or the closet random objective working as a fire brigade.


----------



## Badspanna (Aug 6, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> I like Lootas. I take 15 for 2,000pts. Anything more than 2,000pts I'd take two squads. Orks use to have a single tactic run everything forward, which made it very difficult against Tyranids or in situations where the enemy has blown up everything and the scattered remains that was your army can't contest or claim objectives. Lootas as well as Shoota boyz have given a new tactic to the Ork army. I'm trying an Ork army where a squad of lootas, a squad of shootas, a Big Mek with a SAG, and a unit of either killer kans OR a deff dread hang back on my objective or the closet random objective working as a fire brigade.


how is that working out ?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Lootas in a Battlewagon are great too, the Mek boyz can be nice if your doing this as you can repair the wagon to keep your lootas in safety longer


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Badspanna haven't tried it yet, but looking forward to the tactic in the future


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I LOVE my lootas. Being able to shut down a demolisher cannon/bassy/griphon/rhinos/chimeras on turn 1 is a HUGE advantage. It saves your nobs/boyz from having to assault vehicles and then being nicely clumped up for a large blast plate.
On a good day, 45 shots at str 7 - (Even 15 shots is nothing to sniff at).


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm annoyed that GW doesn't sell squads of Flash gits! What am i gonna do? have the same expensive metal unit? And min squad size is 5!

They don't even sell Wazdakka Gutsmek, come one GW If your gonna put it in the codex, sell the darn Models!

Another thing that grinds my gears are that you cant make maddocs or meks from any of the packs, you always gotta buy the metal models. When Orks are all about their tough mob leader they could atleast give us a sprues! 

Anyone else got something to complain about with orks?


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

BiOHaTe said:


> I'm annoyed that GW doesn't sell squads of Flash gits! What am i gonna do? have the same expensive metal unit? And min squad size is 5!
> 
> They don't even sell Wazdakka Gutsmek, come one GW If your gonna put it in the codex, sell the darn Models!
> 
> ...


What does any of this have to do with lootas?


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Culler said:


> What does any of this have to do with lootas?


They are a viable long range shooty squad like lootas, when most orcs that arnt boys are elite, your gonna need all the shooty you can get.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

BiOHaTe said:


> They are a viable long range shooty squad like lootas, when most orcs that arnt boys are elite, your gonna need all the shooty you can get.


Flash gits are a tad expencive for what they do tho....
standard its 25 points per model and that gives you 1 24" S5 APd6 shot.
You can upgrade them to 2 24" S6 APd6-1 Gets hot, but that makes them 40 points per model.

for 40 points tho you could also have 2 2/3 lootas (15 points per model). 2 Lootas give you 2d3 48" S7 AP4 shots.

The flash gits do have nob stats tho so they will take a lot more fire before they go down.

So depending on what you want them to do the flash gits can come in handy and preform well but most of the time youll be better off with a load of loota's.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

BiOHaTe said:


> They are a viable long range shooty squad like lootas, when most orcs that arnt boys are elite, your gonna need all the shooty you can get.


I'll break this down by section.



BiOHaTe said:


> They are a viable


Not at upwards of 25-30 points per model they're not.



BiOHaTe said:


> long range


24" is not long range. That's mid-range where most small arms like bolters etc. fall



BiOHaTe said:


> like lootas


Flash gitz are maximum strength 6, which lacks the ability to take down AV 12 vehicles like lootas can and are often called on to do.

The role of flash gitz is largely the same as shoota boyz - anti-infantry and assault hybrids. Flash gitz have a chance at killing light vehicles but nothing spectacular. Lootas on the other hand have long range, can't move and fire and assault in the same turn, have more shots for their points, and their gun has the strength to kill vehicles. The only other unit in the Ork codex that fulfills a similar role as lootas are tankbustas, who get to move and fire but have fewer shots and higher strength and a rule that makes them useless at times.


----------

